# edge on plywood



## cbdeajr (Dec 11, 2004)

As a newbie I am looking for the proper bit set to use so I can put a solid wood edge on the exposed plywood shelves I am trying to build. I prefer not to use veneer strips.
Thanks
Cecil


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There's a pretty good assortment to choose from out there,

either one of these will do you just fine Cecil...or at best, give you a good starting point...

MLCS Edge Banding and Roman Ogee Router Bits

I like the tongue and groove set..

Excellent way to go about your project, since a solid wood banding dramatically increases the shelves resistance to bending or flexing...

b.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> There's a pretty good assortment to choose from out there,
> 
> either one of these will do you just fine Cecil...or at best, give you a good starting point...
> 
> ...


Bill's suggestion above is by far the least fussy way of edging plywood. If you don't want to buy special purpose bits, you can accomplish it in a similar fashion using a slot-cutting bit and a straight bit, or just a straight bit alone. It depends on whether you prefer to run your plywood flat on the table (if so, use the slot cutter bit), or vertically against the fence (in which case use a straight bit). You can flip the stock end-for-end after the first pass to ensure the slot is centered in the plywood. Note: this will slightly widen the slot, so make the slot in the plywood *before* making the tongue. (Note: don't make tongues in the plywood--the grain is too weak.) 

Next size the tongue to fit the slot. It's best to "sneak up" on the perfect fit rather than try to be a hero and get it perfect on the first try. Use a straight bit to rabbet one side of the tongue, then flip the board over to rabbet the other side of the tongue. This will ensure that the tongue is centered in the board. (Note: it's best to have the solid wood stock slightly thicker than the plywood because you can plane or sand it flush to the plywood for a perfect fit. If the solid stock is thinner than the plywood you are out of luck--you can't plane or sand the plywood flush to the solid wood--the face veneer on the plywood is too thin for that.)

Yes this method is much fussier than using the special purpose bits, and frankly, the special purpose bits are the method that I'd choose to use. I'm just informing you of possible options here. You could also do the same tasks above using a table saw instead of a router (use a sacrificial fence and a dado blade), but this is a router forum after all, so pretend I didn't mention that. Again, just mentioning options.


----------



## cbdeajr (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I did order a set of bit but I think I will try both ways.
Cecil


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Lex - thanks for the quick How-To.
This info will come in useful when I build the new interior for my VW camper.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

FWIW, the question of edge-banding bits came up on another forum. The professional cabinet makers all indicated that they never use such bits, but glue directly to the flat edge of the plywood.


----------



## 30coupe (Dec 31, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> FWIW, the question of edge-banding bits came up on another forum. The professional cabinet makers all indicated that they never use such bits, but glue directly to the flat edge of the plywood.


That's how I've always done it too, but I can see how you would have a stronger joint with the tongue and groove. I suppose it would depend on the application. I've also just used a biscuit jointer when I attached a wider band to the exposed face of a shelf.


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Great information. Thanks for sharing. I can definately see the advantages of building with plywood and banding the edges.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Here's just one more way, pocket hole screws very quick and easy to get the job done..you can use the plugs if you don't want to see the holes from the bottom side of the shelf..and no clamps needed.. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ywords=kreg+pocket+hole+screw+plugs&x=14&y=14
======


----------

